# signs to put in your van window



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I have recently printed out and laminated a couple of small signs to leave in my van wndow when parked in different places.

1. "No i havent been here all night"
I use this when I take the trouble to get out of the flea pit and drive somewhere so i can park. usually by the sea on the front somewhere. We often arrive and have breakfast there and people walk past us mumbling under their breath.

2. "Please note - 2 spaces taken so 2 tickets bought"
I use this if i ever have to park on a car park with no big spaces or places to overhand me rear end :lol: I take up 2 bays but pay for 2 spaces. I only do this if i am stopping for a short time but it stops the locals moaining and the car park attendant giveing me a ticket.

Have you any other suggestions


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

"The occupant of this motorhome is a bonafied and convicted Axe murderer and is just itching for you to break in!" :lol: 

Mrs D has added.

"Help. Ive been held against my will for five months in here. Please call the Police"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Mrs D has added.
> "Help. I've been held against my will for five months in here. Please call the Police"


I'm just very envious of Will . . . the lucky sod! :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

" yes we are entitled to a blue badge"


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I have thought to use a sign when parking especially at a supermarket 

"PLEASE TRY NOT TO PARK RIGHT AT THE SIDE OF ME AS I AM 7 METRES LONG AND NEED SPACE TO GET OUT - THANK YOU "

I always try to park at supermarkets so I can simply drive straight to exit, but if I cannot some muppet always parks right next to you stopping you exiting easily !!

DJM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

One that is relevant for most spouses........

Shopaholic On Board :roll: 

And one I like when pootling along at 25mph..............

I Brake for Tailgaters !! :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

If the van is a rockin....

Don't come a knocking !


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Don't laugh your daughter might be inside :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rob.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

No indications, van on cruise control, driver in toilet..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

"We have been robbed twice, vandalised once, what left your welcome to".

Ray.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Our's says....New age travellers...enjoying life!


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

...or was that ... Old age travellers....enjoying life (I can't remember!) lol


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

"The Rotweiller needs a pee - please let him out!"


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

drcotts said:


> 2. "Please note - 2 spaces taken so 2 tickets bought"
> I use this if i ever have to park on a car park with no big spaces or places to overhand me rear end :lol: I take up 2 bays but pay for 2 spaces. I only do this if i am stopping for a short time but it stops the locals moaining and the car park attendant giveing me a ticket.
> 
> Have you any other suggestions


Unfortunately that won't always work.
If you read some of the motorhome friendly parking website you will see that some authorities even forbid the purchasing of two tickets - they insist that ALL vehicles must park within one set of lines or get a fine.



> In Pay & Display car parks it is always worth checking whether you need to buy more than one ticket if your MH overhangs into a second space - or (in any car park) whether overhanging the confines of a marked bay might result in a penalty charge.


PS

It is sad to see that as a result of having had his POI information once again ripped off and published (without even any acknowledgment as to it's source) on another website, he has decided to fold the site as and when his domain registration expires in 2014.
Once again another useful resource is lost because of unscrupulous rip off merchants.

Read explanation here....
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

"speak to my dogs as I don't give a ****" :twisted:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Stanner said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > 2. "Please note - 2 spaces taken so 2 tickets bought"
> ...


JEEZ...

There really are some nasty people on the CampingClubUK website...... illiterate as well :roll:

http://www.campingclubuk.com/forum/...me-parking-website-closed-its-your-fault.html


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Police are already looking for this van!

Alan


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Stanner said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > 2. "Please note - 2 spaces taken so 2 tickets bought"
> ...


Agree with your comments. As a frequent user and occasional contributor I will greatly miss this very useful website and I wrote an e-mail of thanks and support to the originator. It's a real shame when someone who has put in lots of hours and effort to give a service to others, for no commercial gain, is ripped off by someone else trying to pass it off as their own, with no permission or credit to the originator.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rogerblack said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > drcotts said:
> ...


If it was simply a link that had been posted I don't see that there would have been a problem .
But I understand the actual file was posted instead.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you Stanner very much for suggesting a Motorhome site that is not worth visiting........

http://www.campingclubuk.com/forum/...me-parking-website-closed-its-your-fault.html

shows how poorly such a forum is run c/w MHF (and here I am referiing to Facts and not the MHF mentioned on that thread you linked.....)

For the admin to take the attitude that he did guarantess I will NOT be registering......

I have a large degree of sympathy with the producers of Motorhome Parking - he has been ripped off by that site who admit they have done it but are not prepared to take the consequences.......

Signs for my van as the rest was {offtopic}

Beware of the dog....... but be doubly aware of the wife - her bite is much worse........

(not true as (a) we don't have a dog and (b) MrsW does not bite.......

or perhaps;

"Beware of the floor - it's a Swift / Hymer / Burstner / Autotrail / Chausson / Rapide etc etc....* delete as appropriate......."

Dave


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

"The Carbon Footprint of this vehicle kicks your eco-friendly arse"


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tyneside Police Mobile Operations

...or similar


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

You might want to re-think your next action

"The last person caught trying to break into one of my vehicles was shot dead"


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Come in for a cuppa. Hope you'll excuse the gimp mask, I'm just practising with "Ripper" my lucky chainsaw.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the sign on the back saying ' apologies for driving so close in front of you'. Unfortunately, some silly buggers who should be at specsavers come up close enough to read it. I still like the sign though. I also like jumping out of the MH, especially when the wife's blue badge is on display, there is always some NP who asks if I am disabled. Of course not but that is why my wife is sitting in the MH watching TV. Go away it is none of your business.

Dave


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

This is paid for is yours ?

Yeti


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

No wine left in van overnight.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am 'Wild Camping' - do you know where we are ?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Camdoon said:


> No wine left in van overnight.


I like this.

There is a business local to us that trades in outside catering.

The sign on the back of the van says. " No Tarts left in this van overnight" :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

MH on Tour.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This one should stop you getting robbed in France. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Leave 1 vehicle length per 10mph.
My speed will relate to the gap you leave!

I actually have in the back window "Too Close? Then I'll Slow Down".

I do, and it often works, especially where they cannot overtake.


----------

